# no excuse for overfeeding?



## reepicheep (Sep 9, 2012)

Many of my 20 juvenile peacocks are producing long, colored feces these days, so I know I have been overfeeding and I am doing 30% water changes twice a week. I saw it mentioned that overfed fish can develop brilliant colors, though they are probably too busy with food to care about breeding (my goal is an all-male hap/peacock tank so fry is not part of the plan  ). In addition, it seems that only the larger fish in the tank who are more capable of competing for food are producing long feces (they're coloring up quickly too!) while there is no way to know if the smaller guys ever managed to get anything to eat  . I am feeding NLS thera A, growth, spirulina flake, brine shrimp flake alternatively about 2-3 times a day with the amount that can be consumed within a few minutes. So if the only cost of overfeeding is more frequent water changes with the reward of good coloration, maybe one can be apologetic about succumbing to the fish's gluttony? My main concern, however, is that overfeeding might irritate their intestines and cause parasites or baterial infections to take hold...


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Over feeding wont produce excess coloration only excess feces. If you keep up with the additional water changes than you should be ok. If you want them to grow you have to feed them. Once they are adults you want to ensure that you feed enough for maintaining their weight you don't want them to be overweight and oversized. Fish in the wild are leaner than what you normally see in the aquarium.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

I would reduce your feeding to 1-2x day, I'm sure some ppl reading this might suggest skipping a day to 'cleanse' the digestive system. 
Doing this will reduce the need to for WCs to 1x a week.

I feed my adult fish a healthy dose of 1mm NLS (cichlid) 1x day. Only recently did I begin to introduce them to a 2nd feeding of spirulina without consequence; juvies I feed 2x a day.

What is the size of your tank?


----------



## reepicheep (Sep 9, 2012)

My tank is a 4ft 75 gallon and the largest fish measure about 3" while the smallest is barely 1.5". I will definitely cut back on feeding then, thanks guys  !


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

I think the only 'excuse' for overfeeding is with fry/juvs because you want them to grow (faster) and then it's not really overfeeding but rather frequent feeding. Small amounts, frequently. 
Just as you mentioned, reep, one of the problems with overfeeding is the fish can get a blockage in their digestive trac. I know most fish foods have directions that say feed them as much as they can eat in three minutes, or something close to that, but really, one minute and the food should be gone. If you've got what I call 'professional' eaters in the mix, fish that tend to get way more than their fair share then you need to be a little creative at feeding time. Drop the food in simultaneously from both sides of the tank, ideally in a strong current, even more ideally with in the branches of a real or fake plant. Anything to make them hunt for/chase the food. If you've got bottom feeders then a piece of pvc pipe or something similar and safe can be used to get the food down to them. Adding a jet to your tank will allow you to fine-tune a current just for feeding purposes and will also help with water movement. 
And my last piece of advise on feeding: never touch the food with your fingers! The slightest (toxic) residue can be transferred to the food. I always pour the food into the cap of the container and then into the tank.

Robin


----------

